# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Jamie and Sean

## Bryan

Inside Soap suggests that their "friendship" is going to become more than just friends over the Autumn/Winter...

----------


## Katy

I think that will be really stupid as if you cant become friends with a gay man as you will become gay, i also really like Vilolet and Jamie as a couple so it means it will probably split them up .

----------


## littlemo

They have gone down this road with Todd. I think it's more likely to be that Sean gets a crush on Jamie, and Jamie has to find a polite way of telling him that he's not interested. 

Jamie does seem very comfortable in his sexuality. I think a lot of guys would find being in Sean's presence a bit uncomfortable. But Jamie's great!

----------


## Katy

I hadnt thought of Todd and Karl, I think this will be a stupid story if it goes ahead unless its like littlemo said and its just a crush. Sean does need a boyfriend just not Jamie or any other straight man on the street.

----------


## Rach33

it says in inside soap the friendship becomes intense and violet suspects her boyfriend may be gay or bi-sexual but doesn't actually say anything will happen

----------


## Babe14

Maybe it would work if they were having a few beers together and it was a spur on the moment thing or maybe it would be better if it was just someone getting hold of the wrong end of the stick. I can't really see Jamie kissing etc another man, he's too much of a Jack the lad..

----------


## diamond1

I think the cover gives us a false idea it wont be anything just a crush maybe on seans behalf and violet getting a little cautious.Jamie being gay is so out of character it really is I mean leanne then he devolped a crush on his step mum then violet I dont think he is gay at all.

But if he did turn I would put it down to leannes betrayel and his mums alcoholic ways.

----------


## Siobhan

Is it just me or do other find this laughable??? I mean, they get a gay character in Corrie and immediately try run a story on corrupting a straight man!!!! Are they trying to inflame hatred?? If they do this then guys are going to think that gay men are trying to convert them. Why can't they just let Sean have a boyfriend and show that like straight couple, gay people go through the same thing.. Did Corrie not learn anything from EE??? You can expect people to believe Jamie would go from woman to a man, then realise he is not gay and got back to a woman... Sonia didn't convince anyone, did she????

----------


## diamond1

> Is it just me or do other find this laughable??? I mean, they get a gay character in Corrie and immediately try run a story on corrupting a straight man!!!! Are they trying to inflame hatred?? If they do this then guys are going to think that gay men are trying to convert them. Why can't they just let Sean have a boyfriend and show that like straight couple, gay people go through the same thing.. Did Corrie not learn anything from EE??? You can expect people to believe Jamie would go from woman to a man, then realise he is not gay and got back to a woman... Sonia didn't convince anyone, did she????


I am sure gays/lesbian have just over that insult from eastenders involving naomi and sonia- (and while im at it kelly and zoe)I am sure inside soap are just teasing us and its all just a little comedy storyline involving violet thinking jamie is gay-but of all the people in the street-jamie??
Jamie is not gay in the slightest he was so in love with leanne its a bit of a daft storyline if it where to happen.

----------


## Luna

personally i think this storyline - if it goes ahead - is rubbish - sean would never do that to violet and even if he did develop a crush on him there no way her would show it.

I think sean and norris should get it together ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jojo

If this goes ahead it could bring back the days of "butts to the wall, theres a gay guy about".  I don't watch Corrie, but this type of thing infuriates me as it can provoke reactions that to be honest belong in the dark ages.

From what I've read though, I hope you are right D1 and like you said Siobhan, it didn't work with EE  :Sick:  and it won't work here either.

----------


## x Amby x

i can't imagine Jamie being gay! Hes probably Bi or something, Seans better than him anyway! lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope this isn't true...i agree that it would be nice if Sean developed a crush on Jamie or they shared a drunken kiss but Jamie isn't gay and he seems very faithful to Violet. I prefer the friendship between Sean and Jamie rather than a relationship. I think their on screen friendship is brilliant and i personally think it should stay that way. Producers should bring in a boyfriend for Sean.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree with everyone else this is a stupid storyline. Just because Jamie's friends with Sean means he has to suddenly turn gay? How pathetic.

I don't know what Corrie's playing at lately, first employing Kim Marsh and now this. They need to get their acts together if they plan on winning at the NTA's in November.  :Smile:

----------

